# holy Spear-it on Pete's tide 2 and navy barge with camel



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

holy Spear-it had a good ride out today nov 6. Not too rough but choppy. The first dive was the pete and the vis was awsome! Around 60' or better. Lots of fish and a couple BIG stingrays. Water temps are still in the mid 70's. I shot an aj and a black. I was just out enjoying the dive and not really hunting hard. Saw a 10' or so nurse shark hanging around and trying to sleep under the bow.

The navy barge had pretty crappy viz on the surface but opened up a little at the bottom once you broke through the thermal. Viz was about 30'. As always with the barge it had alot of cool looking angels and alot of nice snapper. They know season is closed! Also counted about 8 or so of those big 60# to 100# stingrays. It must be mateing season or something. No flounder though which suprised me. Some small trigger and lots of other various fish. Oh yeah...there was a dead sea turtle on the bottom as well. Don't know what killed him but his shell was untouched. PLEASE DO NOT throw anything over board. Turtles eat jellyfish and a clear plastic bag or any clear plastic looks like a jellyfish to those guys. I love to see them...but not dead.

We were going to hit the russian freighter as well but one of the guys was a little under the weather so we headed in. All in all a great day to be on the water!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you had to guess, how many snapper are on public wrecks after the season closes.

We're going to do some counting in the next few days and I'm guessing there's a bunch -- despite the fact they're overfished accoring to NMFS.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I enjoyed talking to you at DayBreak the other day. I am the guy thatalways pesters you about what you are seeing on the wrecks. I really appreciate your info. As to the followup question about how many snapper are on the public wrecks there is no need to ask. The answer is plenty. Just try to catch a triggerfish on a two hook rig and you will get your answer quick. There are tons of snapper on the natural bottom. You can be 1500 to 2000 feet from a number and still catch two snapper at a time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheres them pics Kevin!:clap


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>Wrightackle, how did you do that day?



Clay, the fish were not worthy of a pic and I dont have a underwater camera yet that is worth a darn. Besides I can never remember to do anything but hunt for fish!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds Fun!!:letsdrink


----------

